
Show HN: Licensed, a CLI to help you choose and add licenses to your projects - plibither8
https://github.com/plibither8/licensed
======
yh7897
I love the questionnaire! Finally found a good CLI that does a good job.
Thanks :)

------
ainiriand
A very useful tool. Good job and thank you.

